# No cold air



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

First thing I'm doing is replacing cabin air filter.. I can't believe how dirty it has been.. Next thing to do is to buy one of those AC can refill.. Fan moves fine.. Just no cold air.. What else can I do? Thanks.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Try putting some gas in... you hook it up.. turn the air in max then open the gas. 

Its a needle that you srew into the can then retract it.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Get a kit with a pressure gauge on it. You should hear the compressor kick on and start sucking the gas.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Bill Collector said:


> First thing I'm doing is replacing cabin air filter.. I can't believe how dirty it has been.. Next thing to do is to buy one of those AC can refill.. Fan moves fine.. Just no cold air.. What else can I do? Thanks.
> View attachment 48754


Rent to Own of Madison,Wi.


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

Stores don't loan out those meters for checking refrigerant levels.. So I'll have to purchase can with meter.. Hopefully that will solve the problem.. Considering I've never refilled in past four years, my guess it's probably running low. 

As for rent to own, I'll pass. Thanks though.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Bill Collector said:


> Stores don't loan out those meters for checking refrigerant levels.. So I'll have to purchase can with meter.. Hopefully that will solve the problem.. Considering I've never refilled in past four years, my guess it's probably running low.
> 
> As for rent to own, I'll pass. Thanks though.


Walmart or autozone 20-25 bucks. 
Its a closed system you normally do not need to add gas. You may have a slow leak, when it gets too low, tje compressor stops coming on to prevent damage. You may be good for 2 years or a few months. 
Once you have the the hoses to put it in, you can get a can of gas at Walmart for $5.00.

My expedition had a slow leak, i had to add it maybe every 8 months


----------



## EcoboostMKS (Nov 6, 2015)

If adding refrigerant helps the problem, you most likely have a leak somewhere. Adding more will probably keep it cold for a week or two depending on the size of the leak, but will most likely only be a temporary fix. You'll need to find the leak and repair it. Buy the refrigerant cans with dye in it and use a UV light to find exactly where it's leaking. Not hard to do.

If you have refrigerant in the system and still no cold air, your compressor is most likely shot.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Compressor will be $$$ then you have to change the screen,evaporator,new freon,new oil for compressor,vaccum system with vaccum pump prior to filling . . .just as soon change neoprane o rings in hoses . . .


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

Just went and turned the AC on after the new cabin filter was replaced. Cold air did come out and the flow was much noticeable. However the "chill" was simply not as powerful. Maybe I'll need to drive for couple of miles which I can't do at my day job. Hopefully the compressor is still okay. AC cold pro is selling for $30 I believe.


----------



## BaitNSwitch (May 12, 2015)

Add R-134a on your low pressure port (make sure the pressure is low). 

If the pressure isn't low already, it's not low freon. If it is, adding freon should give you cold air. If its cold first and stops or starts blowing hot air after a few weeks/months only, there's a leak in the system. 

If none of those things, it could be your AC compressor is fried. That will cost you atleast $500+


----------



## MSUGrad9902 (Jun 8, 2016)

The AC pro for $30 should do you just fine. After that if you need to add more you won't need the pressure gauge just get the refill coolants. Walmart usually has those for anywhere from $4 per small can to $10 for the larger cans.


----------



## uberron73 (Mar 13, 2016)

Mine goes low so I just ad freon from time to time. But I have small leak. and can't find where the leak is. So I just add a touch of freon from time to time.I bother a hose with a gauge so I know how much freeform in adding cause you can add to much freon an you won't have cold air just like not haven't enough freon. Your issue could be a few things. If ur not mechanical then take to a shop for free estimate an they'll tell you the exact prb


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

uberRonSmith said:


> Mine goes low so I just ad freon from time to time. But I have small leak. and can't find where the leak is. So I just add a touch of freon from time to time.I bother a hose with a gauge so I know how much freeform in adding cause you can add to much freon an you won't have cold air just like not haven't enough freon. Your issue could be a few things. If ur not mechanical then take to a shop for free estimate an they'll tell you the exact prb


Local repair shop wants to charge $90 for diagnostics.. Bad thing is that cost won't be discounted if I decide to do repair..


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Bill Collector said:


> Local repair shop wants to charge $90 for diagnostics.. Bad thing is that cost won't be discounted if I decide to do repair..


Do you have auto zone near you?

The have, well had i think they still do, one with a $10 rebate. I think it was $25.
You get 10% off with the app. You can apply for the rebate online, take about 2 weeks.

If its cool air but not cold probably a little low.


----------



## EcoboostMKS (Nov 6, 2015)

Bill Collector said:


> Local repair shop wants to charge $90 for diagnostics.. Bad thing is that cost won't be discounted if I decide to do repair..


Save yourself the $90, it's very easy to diagnose an a/c leak. I'd type out the process, but here's a video that should help. This is why they put uv dye in some cans, it's to diagnose leaks.


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

Thanks for tips.. Looks like the filter definitely was the main reason why AC was not working.. Just called autozone and they said they will loan out the gauge to check refrigerant level.. Will fork out $30 if indeed that was the case.. I'm surprised one store says No and other says Yes for the same thing.


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

The verdict is in. I was told the refrigerant level is okay and there doesn't seem like a leak. The problem is there is some kind of switch that is supposed to kick in every few seconds that helps circulate the refrigerant from compressor that is not working. According to the guy at the store, fixing this involves basically disassembling all AC components and replace with new ones. Parts alone cost $200+ and few hours of labor. There were two fans in front of the radiator and both fans work. But apparently just that is not good enough. 

That means I am going to venture on working bar crowds. Hopefully drunks wouldn't get uncomfortable without powerful AC. Temperature drops down to 60s after sunset here in madtown this week.


----------



## BaitNSwitch (May 12, 2015)

Yep, you got the worse case scenario. It's your AC compressor clutch that isn't engaging/disnengaging. 

Putting in a new clutch and pulley might fix the problem, or you might have to get the AC Compressor replaced.

How many miles do you have on the car?


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

Would rather haul drunks and suffer in rating than to plunk any money for major repair. Van has 200+k miles and is worth $2000 if that.


----------



## uberron73 (Mar 13, 2016)

Bill Collector said:


> The verdict is in. I was told the refrigerant level is okay and there doesn't seem like a leak. The problem is there is some kind of switch that is supposed to kick in every few seconds that helps circulate the refrigerant from compressor that is not working. According to the guy at the store, fixing this involves basically disassembling all AC components and replace with new ones. Parts alone cost $200+ and few hours of labor. There were two fans in front of the radiator and both fans work. But apparently just that is not good enough.
> 
> That means I am going to venture on working bar crowds. Hopefully drunks wouldn't get uncomfortable without powerful AC. Temperature drops down to 60s after sunset here in madtown this week.


There sensors that works the compressor clutch that could be bad or a relay. I was told my compressor was shoot when I was having prbs with my ac an so I paid a shop to pinpoint the prb . first the reason my compressor wasn't kicking on was the plug was bad. so I went to junk yard an get a plug 5$an that fixed my compressor issues. Then it was leaking an fount out dryer was bad. So I replaced the dyer took to shop an had them vacuum system an add freon an now I'm blowing cold air an it's been soar hot this year so far.. Hope you figure it out. Its worth 90$ to take to shop to give you the real prb. You never know. It's holding freon, it could be a simple fix. Bad relay,fuse,plug or switch. You never know. Imagine nice cold air.. Awe


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

uberRonSmith said:


> There sensors that works the compressor clutch that could be bad or a relay. I was told my compressor was shoot when I was having prbs with my ac an so I paid a shop to pinpoint the prb . first the reason my compressor wasn't kicking on was the plug was bad. so I went to junk yard an get a plug 5$an that fixed my compressor issues. Then it was leaking an fount out dryer was bad. So I replaced the dyer took to shop an had them vacuum system an add freon an now I'm blowing cold air an it's been soar hot this year so far.. Hope you figure it out. Its worth 90$ to take to shop to give you the real prb. You never know. It's holding freon, it could be a simple fix. Bad relay,fuse,plug or switch. You never know. Imagine nice cold air.. Awe


Man you almost got me sold to spend $90 for diagnostics.. But this car won't be eligible for Uber next year.. So I'm just not going to do that.. Selling it instead. Hope the fix is cheap for next owner. Thanks for sharing your experience though.


----------



## uberron73 (Mar 13, 2016)

Bill Collector said:


> Man you almost got me sold to spend $90 for diagnostics.. But this car won't be eligible for Uber next year.. So I'm just not going to do that.. Selling it instead. Hope the fix is cheap for next owner. Thanks for sharing your experience though.


Well if u have to change cars next year then save your money an just make sure ur next car ac works. Lol I knot I'll make sure my next cars ac works also. I don't wanna go into summer without ac. Isk hat id do this season without ac.I'd be sweating to death an the pax would rate me 1. good luck buddy I know how you feel an wish you the best..


----------



## Kembolicous (May 31, 2016)

I had no A/C, gas leaked off. Had hole in evaporator. Replaced evap, orifice tube, and accumulator/dryer.( $83 for those parts) I didn't have a vacuum pump, so I purged the system instead. Got a nice sweaty low side line and 40° dash output. A month later, it dies. A plastic clip that holds the rubber to the condenser, rubbed a hole, and lost my charge. Throw a new condensor on for $72 and 23oz of gas, and voila! Down to 39° while ideling in the driveway, (at night). Man, have to buy a sweater. It's not overcharged, 23oz is what Ford calls for. I love A/C work.


----------



## EcoboostMKS (Nov 6, 2015)

Kembolicous said:


> I had no A/C, gas leaked off. Had hole in evaporator. Replaced evap, orifice tube, and accumulator/dryer.( $83 for those parts) I didn't have a vacuum pump, so I purged the system instead. Got a nice sweaty low side line and 40° dash output. A month later, it dies. A plastic clip that holds the rubber to the condenser, rubbed a hole, and lost my charge. Throw a new condensor on for $72 and 23oz of gas, and voila! Down to 39° while ideling in the driveway, (at night). Man, have to buy a sweater. It's not overcharged, 23oz is what Ford calls for. I love A/C work.


Autozone rents pumps for $200. Just did my condenser the other day. When you return the pump, you get the full $200 back.

This is the only correct way to remove moisture from a/c system after evacuating the system and opening it up. It needs to be pumped for a good hour. It would have saved you a lot of time because you'd know if your system could hold a suction or not. If it can't hold a suction, there's still a leak. And if you don't remove the moisture and contaminants, your new parts aren't going to last long.


----------



## Kembolicous (May 31, 2016)

Yes, saw that AZ deal, but didn't have $200 in the account. Never had any trouble doing a purge instead of a vac down. Purge will push out air and moisture. What sucks is I bought a Snap On Vacuum pump, but sold it it, cause it was just sitting around.
The first time it was charged, I took it to the Freightliner dealership. The Robinaire machine did not indicate a leak during vac down to 29inches.


----------



## McGyüber (Jun 27, 2016)

Pro Tip: remember to run your AC at least once a week year round. Same for the heater.
Cars, & systems within them, don't like it when they are not used periodically.


----------



## Kembolicous (May 31, 2016)

McGyüber said:


> Pro Tip: remember to run your AC at least once a week year round. Same for the heater.
> Cars, & systems within them, don't like it when they are not used periodically.


Good idea, also good to start the house window A/C once a week too. Keeps the oil circulated.


----------



## LVN8V_BC43 (Jun 3, 2016)

Bill Collector said:


> Stores don't loan out those meters for checking refrigerant levels.. So I'll have to purchase can with meter.. Hopefully that will solve the problem.. Considering I've never refilled in past four years, my guess it's probably running low.
> 
> As for rent to own, I'll pass. Thanks though.


just FYI..autozone rents out just about every tool you can think of for car maintenance. My A/C recently went out & I rented a set of A/C Manifold gauges (about $140 or something----"you have to pay full price up front, but you get cash back upon return"). Just FYI.

Also, once A/C goes out, first thing to do is turn car on, turn up fan speed to highest level, turn the A/C button/switch on (make sure it lights up).....then listen if the A/C Compressor kicks on....if you can't tell, & your air temperature doesn't get cold, leave it running, pop hood, & find the serpentine belt that runs the Power steering, Water pump, A/C Compressor, etc.....locate the A/C Compressor (look online if unfamiliar), and see if the A/C clutch is engaged or not---it will be spinning if so....if not, then hehe i actually don't know....as far as i've got.....could be just a freon leak (which causes the compressor to stay off) or it could be a faulty compressor (which in that case you're screwed---insanely expensive change...could be $300-$1200 easy....---you have to change out so much other chiat as well as the compressor b/c it discharges metal pieces and what not----i think this is my issue....haven't driven in a couple weeks).
It also could be as simple as a fuse/relay that needs replaced....or a little charging (freon add)---but that means you have a leak and want to address asap.

just a little fyi---any mechanics please update/correct/add/whatever....


----------



## BaitNSwitch (May 12, 2015)

Not a mechanic, but this right here is the true cost of Uber ladies and gentlemen.


----------

